
Show HN: “Do Things That Don't Scale” – A Curated List Inspired by an HN Thread - trulykp
http://dothingsthatdontscale.com
======
trulykp
Built the site after the below thread blew up with amazing real personal
stories from founders and makers on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18400020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18400020)

